# Magic Detail • another £240,000 Ferrari Dino..



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Only finished pictures here I'm afraid as I was short on time and it was important the car was prepped ready for a couple of shows it has attended over the last week or so (not sure how it got on as yet).

Same script as the last one I posted, car was booked in for correction which took me a few days to complete, this one was finished with 3 layers of Swissvax Best of Show - has to be said, I did enjoy this one, just love these cars!! :argie:

Engine bay and interior were also cleaned as part of the detail :thumb:





The lens covers on the front were also removed to a) polish and b) polish the dish and light behind them!

All work carried out using the Rupes Bigfoot System (15mm, Duetto, Mini-Bigfoot).















Hope you enjoyed this one as much as the last, and as always, please follow us on Facebook for daily updates and promotions!

All the best,
Matt

:wave:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice, I would be afraid to drive it if I owned it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very very nice as always dude, classics are so much fun


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunning car.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful car and stunning finish.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

rdoyle21 said:


> Very Nice, I would be afraid to drive it if I owned it.


No way, I'd be driving that!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I think the Dino gets my vote as perhaps the best looking Ferrari ever, even though they didn't sell it as a "real" Ferrari since it had less than 12 cylinders. I can remember when these were trading very inexpensively, around $10,000 - $15,000 (£5850 - £8775) for rather ratty examples in the USA. Unfortunately, at the time I didn't have the money much less the money or skill to restore one.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## KevBish (Apr 22, 2014)

LostHighway said:


> Beautiful! I think the Dino gets my vote as perhaps the best looking Ferrari ever.


+1 it was incredibly good looking car


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning result, looks beautiful


----------



## tangwp (Jan 27, 2014)

Amazing job!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice


----------

